# Noni Juice While Nursing



## heaven

I know there is a breastfeeding forum, but wanted to post here b/c I am more of a natural parent. 

I've been drinking noni juice as pain relief from mastitis. (worked immediately)Does anyone else drink it while nursing? My baby seemed to lose weight this week on it. She feeds every hour(is 5 mo old). Her legs don't seem as chubby, and her poops have been runnier at times, but we also just had a cold.
Thanks


----------



## heaven

bump


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got no idea what it is, sorry


----------



## Rmar

Taken from here:



> Noni Juice is indeed safe to take whilst breastfeeding. Your baby will soon let you know if they disapprove of whatever you are ingesting while you are breastfeeding.
> 
> Adults taking Noni Juice notice much looser bowels movements as the juice works to enhance the digestive system and eliminate toxins from the body. If your baby&#8217;s motions become too loose, simply cut back on the daily dose you are taking. A daily does of Noni juice will improve your energy levels and get you back to optimum health faster after the birth process, but we recommend that you listen to your instincts. If your baby has no reaction to you including Noni Juice in your diet, keep taking it. If, however, your baby seems unsettled or experiences loose bowel movements once you start to take Noni, it is recommended that you wait until you finish breastfeeding before you start taking it regularly.


----------



## heaven

Thanks Rmar, I found something like this a week ago and couldn't find it again! This helps.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I've never heard of Noni Juice, I just wanted to say that my kids call my MIL Noni :)


----------



## hujimin

> Noni Juice is indeed safe to take whilst breastfeeding. Your baby will soon let you know if they disapprove of whatever you are ingesting while you are breastfeeding.
> 
> Adults taking Noni Juice notice much looser bowels movements as the juice works to enhance the digestive system and eliminate toxins from the body. If your babys motions become too loose, simply cut back on the daily dose you are taking. A daily does of Noni juice will improve your energy levels and get you back to optimum health faster after the birth process, but we recommend that you listen to your instincts. If your baby has no reaction to you including Noni Juice in your diet, keep taking it. If, however, your baby seems unsettled or experiences loose bowel movements once you start to take Noni, it is recommended that you wait until you finish breastfeeding before you start taking it regularly.

The information is very interesting. It made me understand something, and it is that I never knew before.


----------



## MissJ77

NaturalMomma said:


> I've never heard of Noni Juice, I just wanted to say that my kids call my MIL Noni :)

Thought it was grandmothers milk :-!


----------

